# Red and White striped 'thing' on rear of MH



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have noticed that very often people with bike racks have a red and white striped 'panel' on the rear of the MH. I have a bike rack but do not intend to use it and I am travelling to France shortly.

Do I need to have one on the rear? regardless of whether I have bikes on the back? 

Sorry if this seems a daft question but i cannot seem to find conclusive info on it

Thanks
Gary


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Gary

Unless the rules have changed, you need the "Striped Thing" on the back if you're travelling through Italy or Spain. I think I read somewhere that France were going to join in with the requirement, but don't know if that's correct.

We got our striped thing from a show for £4.50 (plastic version). The aluminium version is stronger, but more expensive. >> Here << is one from ODB (5% discount for subscribers :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Toffs-RV said:


> I have noticed that very often people with bike racks have a red and white striped 'panel' on the rear of the MH. I have a bike rack but do not intend to use it and I am travelling to France shortly.
> 
> Do I need to have one on the rear? regardless of whether I have bikes on the back?
> 
> ...


If your bike rack is folded up, then you would not require a marker board for any country.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Grath said:


> If your bike rack is folded up, then you would not require a marker board for any country.


Are you sure? I thought it was for anything protruding beyond the line of the vehicle.

Also, the ODB link quoted previously states:


> Note the continental legislation states that these must be used for any / all over hanging items even empty bike racks should be marked using this type of board or similar.


Gerald


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Unless the rules have changed, you need the "Striped Thing" on the back if you're travelling through Italy or Spain. I think I read somewhere that France were going to join in with the requirement, but don't know if that's correct.
> 
> ...


Hi Gerald

I think for that price I will just wack a plastic one on and forget about it, then don't have to worry

Thanks much appreciated

Gary


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't forget to put it on correctly  

The stripes aim downwards to the offside of the vehicle just remember to change from here to abroad. :lol: 

tony


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Don't forget to put it on correctly
> 
> The stripes aim downwards to the offside of the vehicle just remember to change from here to abroad. :lol:
> 
> tony


Thanks for that Tony


----------



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

*continental touring info*

I am in Spain at the moment and did not have a rear thingy, I bought one today as I was told I needed it it to travel in Spain. I could not find the plastic type so had to buy a metal one 37.50 euros   so buy one before you leave. 
peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > If your bike rack is folded up, then you would not require a marker board for any country.
> ...


If that is the case then what about tow bars and rear bumpers that stick out a little.
If push comes to shove Country of origin is a defence, but a real pain in the neck at the side of the road.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think I read on a previous thread that you have to use the aluminium ones in Italy? Confusing, isn't it? :roll:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

bognormike said:


> I think I read on a previous thread that you have to use the aluminium ones in Italy? Confusing, isn't it? :roll:


When I was there a couple of months ago everyone had the plastic one.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

camper69 said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I think I read on a previous thread that you have to use the aluminium ones in Italy? Confusing, isn't it? :roll:
> ...


Yes, I know, I did the same when we went through northern Italy a few years back. It's an italian thing, I suppose, ignoring the laws, even Berlusconi does it :lol: ; mind you they're catching up with him now 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Don't forget to put it on correctly
> 
> The stripes aim downwards to the offside of the vehicle just remember to change from here to abroad. :lol:
> 
> tony


Fery interesting  . Never seen anyone in UK with them pointing to the offside when travelling.Most folk I've come across (us included) always had them so Fiamma was read correct way up :lol:

But then a lot of motorhomes or 'vans' don't seem to bother with them over here anyway 

Do they have to be of Fiamma origin, or to a 'euro regulation'? 
Seems to me that someone with access to ali sheet and some reflective material could make them a lot cheaper :idea:

Not quite as tacky as a Blue Peter job but definately more competitively priced.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Red & white candy stripes*

 Buon giorno Mike, buon giorno tutti.
I think we may have been here before.
It is not an Italian thing to 'ignore' laws. It is an Italian, indeed European, thing to find ways of applying them more, should we say, practically.
Unlike Whitehall, which immediately dashes off to see how soon they can be applied to the absolute letter.
Berlusconi does not break the law, he upholds it. He has a total of 157 trumped up court cases being held against him. He has not yet been found guilty in any of them He has been acquitted in several. The BBC and other European media need a lesson in factual reporting. So the man is not an angel, but at least he is dragging this country screaming by the scruff of its neck in to the 20th. (yes, you read right- 20th) century; and getting things working.

As far as the red and white stripey things go, legislation is very specific :
The 'Highway Code' DL 285 of 30/04/1992, article 164, deals with the loading of vehicles.
Paragraph 2 states that any longitudinal load must not exceed 3/10 ths. of the total length of the vehicle unloaded.
Paragraph 6 states that any longitudinal load 'must be indicated by reflective panels'
Paragraph 9 states that any vehicle not displaying reflective panels is subject to a fine varyng from Euro 74 to Euro 290; and the vehicle may not continue its journey until a suitable reflective panel is affixed.

The Presidential Decree no. 495 of 16/12/1992, in article 361, deals with the fabbrication and homologation of said relective panels 'which must be rectangular in shape, no smaller than 2500 square cms., made of metal covered in reflective plastic material, with alternate red and white stripes at an angle of 45 degrees' and so on and so on.

You can of course deduce from this that from April until December 1992 the actual panel itself was a bit of a grey area. It still is.

My panel on my bike rack is plastic.

saluti,
eddied


----------

